# Need help from  the best



## jfv316 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hey smoking gurus, I have an electric smoker that just shit the bed.. used the shit out of it for the past 4 years. Looking for opinions . Should I get another electric smoker? Should I go to propane? Thoughts and opinions. I welcome all input. Thanks all


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2020)

What do you usually smoke?


----------



## normanaj (Dec 27, 2020)

What type of electric do you have?

In many cases they can be revived by adding a PID controller making it a better more functional smoker.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 27, 2020)

What brand / model smoker is your current electric smoker and what is it not doing for you?  If you enjoyed using it, why not just replace or repair it?   Yes, what have you been smoking and what were your plans for future smoking?


----------



## jfv316 (Dec 27, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> What do you usually smoke?


Ribs, butts, brisket, and chicken


----------



## jfv316 (Dec 27, 2020)

cmayna said:


> What brand / model smoker is your current electric smoker and what is it not doing for you?  If you enjoyed using it, why not just replace or repair it?   Yes, what have you been smoking and what were your plans for future smoking?


Master built electric.. digital reader for temp/time is just about blank from burnout. Side feeder handle is broken, and the heating mechanism isn’t heating properly


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2020)

What others have said, what is the issue ? Controller, element, other ?


 tallbm
 , or 

 dr k
 , can walk you through it if want to make an electric, set it and forget it.


----------



## jfv316 (Dec 27, 2020)

normanaj said:


> What type of electric do you have?
> 
> In many cases they can be revived by adding a PID controller making it a better more functional smoker.


Master built


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 27, 2020)

PID, Amazen tray and a new heating element will probably cure all those issues for less than you could buy a new smoker


----------



## jfv316 (Dec 27, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> What others have said, what is the issue ? Controller, element, other ?
> 
> 
> tallbm
> ...


Digital reader for temp/time is unreadable. Heating element isn’t heating to temp, and handle on the side feeder is worn and hanging on for dear life lol


----------



## jfv316 (Dec 27, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> PID, Amazen tray and a new heating element will probably cure all those issues for less than you could buy a new smoker


Tell me more about PID.. term is new to me


----------



## jfv316 (Dec 27, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> What others have said, what is the issue ? Controller, element, other ?
> 
> 
> tallbm
> ...


Love to hear from them.. I’m still relatively new to the smoking game


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2020)

If you want to do some mods and make it a great smoker, a PID, smoke tube/mailbox mod and you would be set.





						Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - $159.95 : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - The WS-1510ELPM is a versatile temperature controller to have in your home. It can be used for various applications such as Sous Vide cooking, controlling an electric smoker, making yogurt, dough proofing, controlling the...



					www.auberins.com
				




This eliminates your control panel.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 27, 2020)

jfv316 said:


> Love to hear from them.. I’m still relatively new to the smoking game


Search pid tallbm in the search bar  he has step by step how to install


----------



## cmayna (Dec 27, 2020)

If you have enjoyed using your electric smoker for  Ribs, Butts, Chicken and wish your smoker would come back to life, then Yup to the above mods.  Auber PID + Mailbox mod.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 27, 2020)

jfv316 said:


> Digital reader for temp/time is unreadable. Heating element isn’t heating to temp, and handle on the side feeder is worn and hanging on for dear life lol



Hi there and welcome!

I'm fairly positive your smoke can be easily repaired and improved.

#1 issue for an MES failure seems to be that the electrical spade connectors on the wires corrode away, this may be happening to you.  It happens at the heating element and at the safety rollout limit switch that is halfway up the back of the smoker (smoke smokers have  compartment for it some dont; it looks like a coin button when looking inside the smoker back wall)

#2 issue is the controller on top craps the bed on ya (sounds like yours is on it's last legs).

I would highly recommend you get an Auber PID controller (PID stands for Proportional - Integral - Derivative and that is technical speak for 3 programable values to control temperatures hahaha).

The Auber PID controller cost a little money but is less then a new MES smoker AND with a simple smoker rewire (cut 4 wire ends, splice to make 2 wires) you can use the PID controller and your smoker will perform 20X better than any new MES ever could.  This controller will hold your temps within 1 degree if not dead on the entire time.... no more temp swings and no ruining sausage or bacon smokes anymore :)

First thing u need to do is to check and see if the connectors have corroded off and if so you will have to replace them anyways with these high temp connectors:

Let us know if you need more info on checking the connectors or on going to a PID setup :)


----------



## jfv316 (Dec 29, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I'm fairly positive your smoke can be easily repaired and improved.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------

